
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (August 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
sjf
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Bay Area, USA

I am a senior software engineer, ex-Google and Sun Microsystems. I would love
to help you create your mobile app. I have over 10 years experience in
software development, have launched Android applications to billions of users,
and am experienced working in complex codebases and producing well-tested,
readable, secure code.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarahfortune/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarahfortune/)

Resume:
[http://sjf.io/Sarah_Fortune_Resume.pdf](http://sjf.io/Sarah_Fortune_Resume.pdf)

Email: hn@sjf.io

------
ScottFree
SEEKING WORK | Remote only | East Coast US | Full stack web developer looking
for maintenance work

Do you have an old web codebase that's slow, full of bugs and/or is in an
older language? Has your previous developer left you high and dry? Are you
having difficulty finding somebody to fix your web-based site or tools? Then
drop me a line at consulting@lj3.me. I specialize in maintenance programming,
which is the gentle art of breathing new life into old code bases. I love
digging into the guts of old "legacy" apps, fixing what needs to be fixed and
leaving alone what is already working just fine. I don't just fix bugs and
optimize for speed; I'll add much needed new features to your old app as well.

Email: consulting@lj3.me

------
autokatalyst
SEEKING WORK - New York / Remote

Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Experienced full-stack developer with a machine learning focus. Building data-
driven applications that deliver material business results is my specialty.
I've been fortunate enough to work in a variety of industries from
Quantitative Finance to Insurance Technology (InsurTech) and Recycling & Waste
Management Technology (WasteTech). I'm pragmatic, professional, and put a
strong emphasis on communicating clearly and developing projects towards
mutually accepted first priniciples. Happy to chat about your specific domain
and what might be achievable.

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Business Process Automation

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

~~~
legohead
SEEKING WORK

Location: Orange County

Remote: Only

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, AWS, Kubernetes, Redis, HTML, JavaScript, Go

Email: legoheadhn@gmail.com

I specialize in backend systems programming and architecture, but am open to
most anything - CRM, REST, Microservices, or if you just want a
maintenance/bug-hunter programmer. I am looking for part-time remote work, and
will be available for communication throughout the day, but intend to work
mostly evenings/weekends.

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
hnhired20190401
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA (Bellevue) - remote yes Statistics Ph.D., Caltech
BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager).
I teach University of Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R,
Python, SAS, etc.) Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk
(I'm a CFA and was on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and
publications on statistical genetics); forecasting/optimization (current
consulting work on long term adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian
computing and MCMC methods. Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)
serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
sayfessyd
SEEKING WORK ~ Tunisia ~ 100% Remote | Worldwide

I have worked on several projects since June 2014 (˜ 5 years) as a self-
employed full stack engineer (PHP, JavaScript, Java EE, Node.js, ASP.NET,
Android).

I am the author of an image editor called Lollipop that has reached 200 sales
on CodeCanyon as a 5-star product [[https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-
image-editor/12957420](https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-image-
editor/12957420)].

I have experience in freelance work on some private repositories of front-end
projects [e.g. [https://brandmark.io](https://brandmark.io)].

Envato Market (+200 sales):
[https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp](https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp)

Github (+10 original projects):
[https://github.com/sayfessyd](https://github.com/sayfessyd)

Google Play (˜ 20K downloads):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=SpecialAppDe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=SpecialAppDev)

Resume (PDF): [http://bit.ly/2GukhKA](http://bit.ly/2GukhKA)

Resume (Online): [http://sayfessyd.com/](http://sayfessyd.com/)

Email: mail.sayf@yahoo.com

------
filato
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE Front End Engineer (JS/VueJS/React/HTML5/CSS) with 17
years of experience working with companies worldwide. Have built a couple of
SPAs from idea to production. Currently, I'm focusing on VueJS and React SPAs,
although I'm also skilled in PHP/Laravel and Wordpress (custom themes &
plugins).

Available for either contract work or as part of your team, on a temporary or
permanent basis, part- or full time.

Skills: Javascript ES 6+, Vue/VueX React/Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, REST,
Webpack, Babel, Mysql, PHP, Laravel, Wordpress and more.

Things I love working on and good at: single-page apps, dashboards, creating
or integrating web services and APIs.

Website: [https://serg.studio](https://serg.studio) Github:
[https://github.com/pozh](https://github.com/pozh) LI:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pozhilov](https://linkedin.com/in/pozhilov)

------
ReDeiPirati
SEEKING FREELANCER | Technical Writers, Bloggers - Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Artificial Intelligence | Remote (anywhere on the blue planet)

FloydHub is a YC start-up building AI infrastructure and tools. We have a
popular platform with a highly satisfied and growing user base.

We are passionate about the power of artificial intelligence and truly believe
these technologies will make a lasting positive impact on the world. We are
doing our part to accelerate the adoption of AI by creating easy-to-use tools
and by educating more people about fundamental concepts, best practices and
advanced techniques in AI. Our blog plays a critical role in educating our
current audience and others interested in entering the field.

We are looking for bloggers, writers, and content editors to create engaging
and informative pieces for our audience. If you are a data scientist or
software engineer looking to write about your areas of expertise or what you
are learning, we are still interested. This is a great opportunity for you to
contribute to the biggest technology revolution since the advent of the
internet and work alongside influencers in AI.

Come write for us. Come be part of the revolution.

[https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&...](https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=call_for_writers_august_2019)

------
bfagun
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | India | Senior QA (manual+automation)

I am Fagun Bhavsar from Bengaluru, Karnataka India and was working as a Senior
QA Consultant for an Edutech company called Zinc Learning Labs
(www.zinclearninglabs.com) from July 2017 till June 2019. I was a part of
remote engineering team, was looking after end-to-end QA operation. I am
having more than 14 yrs of experience as a QA (Manual/Automation - both Web
and Mobile Apps), my automation experience for mobile apps is limited.
Currently, I am working on Selenium webdriver with Ruby - developing a test
framework using POM as a design pattern.

Prior to my current job, from 2012, I have involved and evolved as a QA
person, establishing the end-to-end QA operation for a startups like - Practo
and Qikwell (both are Healthcare startup) and Commonfloor (Real estate
startup). I always look up to work with a team, from whom I can always learn
and contribute my learnings back in whatever manner I can. At the same time, I
am also very much into working with new technologies, solving critical
problems for end users.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fagunbhavsar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fagunbhavsar/)
[https://github.com/fagunbhavsar](https://github.com/fagunbhavsar)

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Berkeley, CA | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and React, although
I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES 6+, React/Redux, Node.js, Typescript, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment, CMS development/theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and
more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

------
codesurgeon
Kerngedanke | SEEKING FREELANCER |ReactJS Frontend-Developer | remote and
onsite (Munich, Germany) | freelance and internship | part-time or full-time
We help journalists bring their content to where it matters in ways that
matter.

At Kerngedanke, we’re building a SaaS web app for content creators
(journalists in particular) to enable them to invest more of their time into
researching and creating great content by saving time and effort with adapting
their stories to Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube, LinkedIn et al.

We’re looking for fellow hackers to help us with getting our MVP and the next
couple of iterations of our product into the hands of our early adopters (as
of now: five media institutions with origins in private and public media, TV,
radio and print).

You’re ideally a passionate dev, motivated and passionate about creating great
software and have experience with ReactJS development. Experiences with
talking to GraphQL backends and TypeScript development are a plus.

If you’re interested: I’d be happy to hear from you. Drop me a note at
mustafa.isik@kerngedanke.com or via Twitter @isik_mk

(Btw, this is me
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwkWBxBXWc&list=PLegPRS5X7Y...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwkWBxBXWc&list=PLegPRS5X7Y..).
Our crew and I we're nice people )

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker).

Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥,
ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote UI/UX designer and developer from Iceland looking to
work on great projects where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a business.
Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Over eight years of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and
Media, Health, Science, and more.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
zachlatta
SEEKING FREELANCER | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK

Launched 3 years ago, Hack Club ([https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com))
is a nonprofit global network of student-led hacker clubs across 35 states and
17 countries, impacting thousands of students each year. Our programs span
hundreds of after-school clubs, dozens of student-led hackathons, a vibrant
online Slack community with thousands of students, and a fiscal sponsorship
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship))
program that recently crossed $700K in transactions and frontpaged Hacker News
a few months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241)).

We’re seeking a talented graphic designer to join on contract to design our
first t-shirt. We see swag as an increasingly important investment and this
shirt will be printed and distributed to our thousands of students across the
world.

About you: obsessive, past experience with t-shirt design, and deeply
understands developers and branding.

Please email zach@hackclub.com if interested. We’re a nonprofit, but pay is
competitive.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
SeanMcTex
SEEKING FREELANCER

Handsome (handsome.is) | Austin, TX | Android (Kotlin) & iOS (Swift) Engineer
| Contract | Remote (US)

Handsome is a Holistic Design & Innovation agency in Austin. We focus on user
research, top-tier design, and implementation across Web, Mobile, and XR.

We're expecting to be starting a contract in the third week of August that
will require 1 iOS engineer and 1 Android engineer. Duration is a minimum of
90 days but there's a good chance it will be extended beyond that. Would
expect 40 hrs/wk during the contract span.

Requirements: \- Intermediate-expert experience and skills with Android/Kotlin
or iOS/Swift. \- Good communication. High level of comfort with both written
and spoken English about business requirements and technical decisions. \-
Experience integrating with backend systems through REST APIs. \-
Collaborative; good team player. Comfortable with ticket systems, SCM, CI,
etc. \- Able to work 8 hours/day in the 8:00am-5:00pm CT window M-F.

Preferred: \- Experience developing sophisticated UIs in Android/iOS. \-
Experience with Play/App Store submission, code signing, etc. \- Experience
integrating SSO systems.

Please Send Us: Your CV/Resume with Contact Info. A portfolio of relevant
work. Notes on what projects in your portfolio demonstrate the needed skills
for this project.

If you're interested, we'd love it if you'd apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shr3ZeCTmK5H6HgBq](https://airtable.com/shr3ZeCTmK5H6HgBq)

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only. We are a development shop that
focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies create
amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and services.
Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript
(mostly React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development team with
individually 20 years of professional development experience each.

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Go, React, Javascript, Angular, MySql, Postgres, Redis,
CSS/HTML/SASS, DevOps

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design through
implementation and ongoing management, including team management and hiring.
We have incredibly happy clients over the last 10 years and happy to put you
in touch with them. We gave worked at successful startups and large companies.
Can plug into an existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a
design/developer team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience
in building healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps,
custom CMS, phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery. You
name it we've probably built something like it at some point in our careers :)

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Europe | Full stack web developer with the design chops

* Current front-end stack: React, Hooks, Apollo GraphQL, Styled components, Storybook

* Past front-end stack: BEM, SCSS, Semantic HTML5, Javascript, Webpack, Gulp

* Back-end stack: WordPress, Gatsby, Static site generators, AWS AppSync, Contentful

* Works featured in online galleries: [https://morethemes.baby/themes/log-lolla-pro/](https://morethemes.baby/themes/log-lolla-pro/), [https://brutalistwebsites.com/metamn.io_gust/](https://brutalistwebsites.com/metamn.io_gust/)

* Portfolio: [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io)

* Sample React project: [https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b](https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b)

* WordPress best practices: [https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-practices](https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-practices)

* Blogs: [http://metamn.io/beat](http://metamn.io/beat), [http://metamn.io/react](http://metamn.io/react)

------
kirillian
Seeking Work | Ruby/Rails, Full-stack engineering, DevOps-related engineering
or consulting | Location: Charlotte, NC, USA or REMOTE (EST)

I am a senior/lead-level engineer with experience leading teams. I have over a
decade of full-stack experience as well as a great deal of DevOps experience.
Recently decided to full-time freelance.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-
epperson-5b466444/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-epperson-5b466444/)

Email: john.epperson@rockagile.io

Current Projects you might want to check out: Shiplane -
[https://github.com/kirillian/shiplane](https://github.com/kirillian/shiplane)

Looking for full-time or part-time work to fill my pipeline. As of this
posting, I do have availability. I also have a network of contractors that I
have worked with on projects in the past that I can bring onboard if you have
need for multiple engineers. I have a preference for work on a per-project
basis, but I am flexible and happy to consider hourly or other pay types as
appropriate.

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE - Australia Hi, My name is Adam and I am software
engineer with experience primarily with back end systems and development. I am
currently employed but seeking freelance work on the side. I also have over 10
years experience in in the industry.

Whats your experience?

\- Web Development using Laravel, Symfony and Zend2

\- Wordpress customisation's

\- API Development experience using Lumen

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

\- Designing and building complicated online web forms

How I can help you?

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project (I am a
big fan of TDD)

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
segmondy
SEEKING REMOTE WORK ON VERY DIFFICULT/NEAR IMPOSSIBLE PROBLEMS.

If there's any software problem that you're trying to solve or have paid
people to solve but can't. I'm available to give it a go. Technology is
irrelevant. I'm interested in moving the problem from the problem space to a
solution space using any technology possible.

I'm based in the US and will charge a fixed fee to solve the problem if I
decide to work on it.

segmond@gmail.com

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Long-term, slow-burn projects. Approximately 10 hours/week. I don't move fast
and break things, I help improve your business carefully and methodically.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting | Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-4)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/)

Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud,
and/or AWS Step Functions.

------
dougbarrett
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles (USA) | Remote

Technologies: PHP, light Java, heavy Go experience, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis.

Platforms: AWS, Linode, Heroku, Digital Ocean. Experience with a variety of
AWS technologies.

Market: high-scale/performant advertising including but not limited to
OpenRTB. Custom CMS/website engines that can be generated by user created
content or RSS (or other types of feeds) to automatically generate pages.

Description: I've worked with many companies to get MVC's off the ground in a
matter of days or weeks, and I like to stick to well-known, well-documented
stacks that allow to get up and running as quickly as possible. Writing
applications in go has allowed me to confidently create applications that I
know can scale with little to know tweaking needing to be done as long as the
program is written in a way to handle the load with both smart caching and
bulk-insertion of data to limit network throughput to other datasources.

Website: [https://dbb1.dev/](https://dbb1.dev/) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/doug-b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/doug-b/)

Email: (on website)

------
costent
SEEKING WORK | Barcelona | Remote or Barcelona

Full Stack Developer (PHP, JavaScript, React, React-Native, node.js)

I intervene on a large range of project at any stage. I help you: Kickstart
the development of your product Fix this very bug that has been bothering your
for months Temporary join your tech team to add an extra work force Get the
control back on the project your last developer screwed up Manage the
communication gate between your tech team and your partners on specific
projects Give advise and assist you with product management

    
    
      HTML5, Sass, Webpack, PHP, Wordpress,
      JavaScript, React.js, node.js
      MySQL, Postgres, ELK, Redis
    
      React-Native
    
      Google Analytics, Google Tag Manager
    
      AWS, Google Cloud, Kubernetes, Docker
    
      Sketch, Photoshop, After Effect
    

You can find my resume here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1ekor3vh58vjex/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1ekor3vh58vjex/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

------
johnnyfived
SEEKING WORK | Remote or NYC or willing to relocate (LA, SF, etc) depending on
job

Software engineer with full-stack and machine learning skills, preferred to
focus on backend / ML. Have some extensive experience working with NLP
(natural language processing), and also have done several projects before with
CV (computer vision). Also have experience with Unity3D, VR / AR development,
and working with sensors and hardware prototyping (arduinos and raspberry
pis). Experienced with React and Electron also. Good at finding scalable
creative solutions to problems that don't have answers yet, and very
interested in working with medicine and healthcare.

Portfolio:
[https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jddunn](https://github.com/jddunn)

Email: johnnyddunn@gmail.com

Looking for full-time work or an interesting and flexible part-time job.
Thanks!

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Web Developer/ETL Developer

\---------------------------

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but in plans.

Skills: Web Development, Data/Web Scraping, ETL Development. Blogging and
Teaching

Technologies: Laravel, Django, Flask, Selenium/Requests, Elasticsearch,
Airflow, Bonobo, custom Data Pipelines in Python.

Programming: PHP, C#, Ruby, Java and a bit of Go. Though I am a polyglot
programmer.

Resume/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com.

I have been working as a remote developer for a US based startup where I have
setup and managed an infrastructure to run data pipelines that acquire data
from different resources 24/7\. Besides, I have worked a decade+ as a Web
developer and well versed about the core concepts related to modern
development. I am also into system optimization and love to find ways to speed
up systems; be it on website or backend DB and other application servers. I am
looking for remote work and I am capable to manage my own workflow and tasks.

------
CommandLine
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | 10-15 hours/week | Flexible Hours | AWS, Devops,
Ansible, Automation, CI/CD

Devops consultancy specializing in AWS, automation, scale, security and web
infrastructure optimization requires a Devops engineer to architect, build,
and maintain cloud projects. Looking for an enthusiastic, collaborative
engineer with experience using common AWS patterns like building secure VPCs,
implementing CDNs with CloudFront and building deploy pipelines with auto
scaling groups.

Skills:

• CloudFormation or Terraform • Scripting: Python & bash preferred • CI/CD
experience: Travis, Circle CI, CodeBuild/CodePipeline • Ansible • Network and
data security • Docker. Bonus for ECS/Fargate/EKS & Kubernetes, but not
required

Email: devops [at] davestern [dot] com Please send rates, your
resume|github|linkedin|website and your availability in hours per week for the
next 3 months.

------
NathanRamsay
SEEKING WORK – Remote or central Virginia, US-based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFXCDDav/view?usp=sharing)

Git:
[https://github.com/SanguinemDracones](https://github.com/SanguinemDracones)

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
recurve
Recurve | Seeking Freelancer | Part-time | Remote (North America time zones)

Description We’re looking for an experienced, detail oriented, self-motivated
designer and webflow developer with an eye for minimal design to work with our
team to improve our recently launched website:
[https://www.recurve.com/](https://www.recurve.com/)

We have a broad scope including but not limited to: adding new blog
categories, designing and updating technical illustrations, adding content
rich pages, improving our Call to Action flow, etc.

The work is remote (North American times zones) and on a contractor basis with
a minimum of 20 hours per week for at least 2 months. Possibly longer
depending on how it goes and our evolving needs.

Use of Webflow required and Sketch, Photoshop and Invision is highly
preferred.

About You 3+ years experience creating CMS platforms. 2+ years with developing
Webflow CMS websites. You have great communication skills, care about how it
performs as much as how it looks and even more about meeting deadlines. A+ if
you have UX experience, designing infographics and/or data visualization
applications. A++ if you have experience within the energy efficiency
industry.

About Us At Recurve, we enable transparent measurement and verification of
energy savings in order to drive investment into flexible energy solutions to
help decarbonize the grid. In other words, we help our energy utility
customers learn to run building energy efficiency programs with results
reliable enough to eventually be a viable alternative to building new power
plants: [https://www.recurve.com/](https://www.recurve.com/)

Interested Please send your portfolio and sample projects to scott@recurve.com
(bonus points if you find something on our site that should be fixed)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.
Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.cloud']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws', 'graphql', 'docker'}
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal datomic)
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, IQT, among others.

------
spidercarts
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | MONETIZE AND RUN MY EMAIL LIST

Howdy, I have a nicely running content site which sells PDF plans. I have done
ZERO to develop or monetize the emails of customers and prospective customers.
I have emails from thousands of paying customers, and could easily generate
emails from offering samples etc.

The site generates money but not enough for me to focus on it. But I'd gladly
give someone 100% of the first year revenue with a reasonable tail to create
some sort of monetization strategy off of my emails. Basically be the CEO of
the email business. First year you keep 100% of what you make, 2nd year some
tail to be negotiated. (Also same deal for any other incremental business you
figure out how to run off the back of the site.)

This is not about technical know how (easily could hook it up to mailchimp or
whatever.) This is about developing the strategy and revenue stream to make
any email strategy worthwhile.

email service at spidercarts.com if you're interested!

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Sponsor (Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. At Altitude Networks, we use a
modern architecture that is designed to optimize development efficiency and
velocity. We use a serverless architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that
enable all team members to quickly develop, deploy, and maintain code in
production in AWS cloud

Apply here
[https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html](https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html)

------
bboygravity
_SEEKING WORK_

Here's a hardware and software developer who gets along well with most people.
Calm, a good listener and easy to work with (assuming honesty is appreciated).

11 years of experience in various R&D environments (in the Netherlands):
aerospace, medical devices, oil & gas and more.

    
    
      Location: Remote preferred. In-office possible: Luxembourg, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Belgium, France, Portugal. Other countries negotiable. 
      Tax residency: Portugal
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: PCB design (electronics hardware), product failure root cause analysis, mechanical design (CATIAv5), 3D printing, embedded programming (C, C++), hardware testing, product prototyping, Python, Delphi, Labview, Java, (embedded) Linux single board computers.
      Human languages: mother tongues Dutch & French, fluent in English, fluent in spoken Spanish, intermediate Portuguese and German.
      Résumé/CV: will email it to you
      Email: g@megahard.pro

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Technical Content Writer

About You: You need an article or longer piece of writing for your blog,
newsletter, magazine, or documentation. You want a quality piece of technical
content that guides the reader through a complex subject with clear, complete
examples.

About Me: I write engaging tutorials on a variety of technologies for clients
like Smashing Magazine and FloydHub. I specialize in "guided projects:"
tutorials that help a reader understand the entire process of developing the
end product.

Please take a look at these writing samples:
[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/08/text-to-speech-
aws/](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/08/text-to-speech-aws/)

[https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

You can reach me by email to philip@kiely.xyz or find more options by visiting
[https://philipkiely.com](https://philipkiely.com)

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain experience who are funded
and need to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. My clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
cpruijsen
SEEKING FREELANCER | Front end developer | Full-time | Remote only | $6-8k USD
/ month

As a new business unit at SiFive (Series D semiconductor startup) we are
working on an online learning platform which will make RISC-V computer
architecture courses accessible to universities, engineering bootcamps and
corporations worldwide.

Looking for a mid-level (3+ years professional experience) React/Redux front-
end developer to join our small all-remote team.

Timezone preference between -5 (US East Coast) and +1 (most of Europe).

To apply: [https://angel.co/company/sifive/jobs/607597-mid-senior-
front...](https://angel.co/company/sifive/jobs/607597-mid-senior-front-end-
software-engineer)

------
skboosh
SEEKING WORK | Remote Part-time/Adhoc | Golang/Python/Java/devops

I'm seeking some adhoc/short-term Golang/python/devops (AWS/K8s) contracts
over the summer while I work on other projects. Perhaps I can help with code
reviews, architectural advice, as a sounding board, small scripts, etc. I've
spent 4 years working as a big data engineer (ETL + analysis with Hadoop/Java,
spark/scala, Google Cloud/AWS), another 4 years as a devop
(AWS/Jenkins/Terraform) and several years as a full-stack web developer
(python/django). I've most recently led a devops/SRE team building a K8s
platform on AWS.

I'm the creator of sugarkube
([https://github.com/sugarkube/sugarkube](https://github.com/sugarkube/sugarkube)
/ [https://sugarkube.io](https://sugarkube.io)) - please see that for golang
samples.

Please contact me on hn@sugarkube.io. I'm based in the UK but looking for
fully remote work.

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
david_ben
Location: Europe

    
    
        Remote: Yes
    
        Willing to relocate: To Berlin
    
        Skills: Devops, AWS, Docker, Python, C, embedded, ROS, QA, Yocto, Linux
    
        Résumé/CV: https://bensoussan.xyz
    
        Email: david_at_bensoussan_dot_xyz
    
        LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-bensoussan-715a0b72/
    

Hi, I'm David, I worked for 4 years in an industrial environment, customer and
product driven dealing with mobile robotics, robotic arms, embedded
controllers and IIoT. I did many POC for different projects involving software
development, devops (greenfield projects) and QA (requirement management, test
infrastructure and tests development). I Worked also as a freelancer for more
than a year on devops and embedded remotely. The field where all of my
knowledge is is IoT/IIoT but other fields have my interest. I learn fast and
continuously do. If you believe there's a match in what we do, mail me or add
me on LinkedIn for future work together.

------
AdrianSalgado
SEEKING WORK | Frontend Developer | Remote or Europe

Hello, I'm a Frontend Developer with 6 years of experience, working with
React/Redux and VueJS for the past 2 years, I've also worked with React Native
and would really love to keep working on something like that, really liked how
it works.

I've also worked with NodeJS, Express, Postgres.

Currently have full time availability (40 hours a week),

Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/salgadoadrian CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rGhY4hH3SDGaPLWE34ZeOvv5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rGhY4hH3SDGaPLWE34ZeOvv52p_f8EYnsPYir0yM4ts/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: adriansalgadoa@gmail.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Lens
Studio, Spark AR Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
contributing to an open-source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built
augmented reality, social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-
based products. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and
growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built ETL processes, including data loaders and extractors
that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
andrelaszlo
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Nantes (FR), Göteborg/Dalarna (SE)

\---

I can help you with small to medium web projects! I have a network of
freelancers that can help me on larger projects, including very talented and
experienced designers and project managers. Hourly or project-based is fine.
Not looking for relocation or employment (unless you have my dream remote
job).

Full-stack, leaning towards back-end. Product focus from years of experience
working with/for startups. Clear communication (in English or Swedish, my
French is not great yet).

I'm 33 years old, have 12 years+ professional dev. experience (coding for 20+
years). MSc. Computer Science/Engineering. I've been freelancing remote for
over two years. Love web projects, but I also really like the "weird" projects
- examples from my history: hack the storage backend for Riak to repair a
broken cluster (Erlang); automate parts of web-based workflow for an agency
(Chrome extension).

I'm certainly no Jon Skeet, but my profile is in the top 3% globally on Stack
Overflow.

\---

Currently favoring: Python, Django (REST), Vue, Node

Tech used for work last 3 years: Javascript, Node [Vue, Angular], Python, Java
[+Kotlin, Groovy, Scala], PHP, Perl, Riak, AWS, MySQL, Postgres, RabbitMQ,
DevOps [Puppet, Ansible, Terraform, Jenkins, Travis, Mesos+Marathon], Ionic,
Firebase, Elixir, Erlang, Elastic Search, and a few more.

CV: [https://laszlo.nu/cv](https://laszlo.nu/cv) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrelaszlo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrelaszlo/)

Please email me at freelance@laszlo.nu - I'm open to most ideas, questions or
feedback.

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany or remote (originally from NYC, can make trips
to US east coast)

I am a senior web developer with 7+ years of experience building web apps &
services. Most of my experience is in Ruby & Javascript with PostgresSQL
databases. Long time Rails dev (since Rails 2), more recently I've worked with
Node.js/Express & React as well. Occasional smalltime open source contributor
(most recently to KillBill a billing & payment platform). Not dev-ops per say
but I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, and
Heroku.

I’ve worked on everything from first APIs & SPAs for startups to a CMS for the
New York Times to a civic art installation for Davos.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/78xmjv29pkt4qr7/andrewritchie20190...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/78xmjv29pkt4qr7/andrewritchie20190718.pdf?dl=0)

------
mibzman
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Located in NE Ohio, EST) | Full Stack Developer

Technologies: Ionic (Android & iOS), Golang, Angular, Ethereum, C#, AWS,
Xamarin, PostgreSQL.

Hello! My name is Sam Borick, and I’m a developer who speaks business. I’ve
been building mobile apps since I was in high school. I got my start building
production mobile apps when I started my first company, HungerPerks. That
experience taught me that the most important thing about apps isn’t the
software, it’s the understanding.

I consider myself a full-stack developer. For me, that's customer discovery,
UX design, mobile apps, web apps, backend systems, and DevOps pipelines.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/borick](https://www.linkedin.com/in/borick)

Web: [https://pepware.io/about/](https://pepware.io/about/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/borick](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/borick)

Email: sam@pepware.io

------
fredgrott
Seeking Freelance Location: Midwest USA, CST time zone Remote: Yes

First, former android dev that switched to flutter.

Example of my cool animated stuff:

[https://github.com/aqwert/flutter_platform_widgets](https://github.com/aqwert/flutter_platform_widgets)

On the side I am developing code and flutter dev book expected to be published
in August of 2020:

[https://gitlab.com/fred.grott/flutterpatterns](https://gitlab.com/fred.grott/flutterpatterns)

I am switching to dynamically delivering the correct CupertinoApp or
MaterialApp widgets based on platform via this plugin:

[https://github.com/aqwert/flutter_platform_widgets](https://github.com/aqwert/flutter_platform_widgets)

portfolio: https:fred.grott.gitlab.io emaiL:fred.grott@gmail.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 10+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git, Webpack,
Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK - remote (United States based)

Have you gotten your company past the first stage or two to where it's
profitable? Have you been thinking about starting to collect data and
optimize? Then let's discuss!

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics and data
points, store them, analyze them, view them on dashboards, and best of all:
optimize and grow! Both now and down the road.

Another common scenario I can help you with: have you created a monster Excel
spreadsheet fed by your database? I can replace it with dashboards that show
the same information in a much more useful format so that you won't have to
squint at that clunky spreadsheet anymore!

Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a small amount of travel.

info [ @ ] [ please copy and paste my username ] .com

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment.

------
mutableDev
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Prague

I'm a freelancer specializing in native mobile app development. My experience
with mobile apps goes back to 2010 and most recently includes React Native,
Kotlin and lots of Swift. I’ve built multiple SDKs for both iOS and Android.

[https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3](https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3)

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

E-mail: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

Links:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-
fresina-077ab63/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-fresina-077ab63/)

[https://github.com/mutablestudio](https://github.com/mutablestudio)

------
jeremybernier
SEEKING REMOTE | Remote ideal (U.S. citizen)

Full stack engineer specializing in single-page universal Javascript apps with
React and Node. At my last job, I was hired to rebuilt the ecommerce website
of a startup (over $1b in revenue) from scratch. I rebuilt it as a single-page
app with Node.js, React/Redux, PostCSS, Docker, CircleCI, etc. The result was
page speed improvement of over 10x, reduced server costs, and drastically
increased dev speed and release cycles.

That being said, I'm not tied down to any technologies or frameworks. I
previously did a freelancing contract (from this thread!) where I built out a
2D HTML5 Canvas mobile game for someone. I've also dabbled in things like
Three.js/WebGL.

    
    
      • LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/
      • Resume: https://www.jbernier.com/resume.pdf
      • Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail
    

Drop me a line!

------
deepmodel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: Yes, remote-only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras/TensorFlow (recent arXiv models), Python, PySpark, mostly
computer vision & large scale 3D processing and visualization

Résumé/CV:

\- manufacturing defect detection for automotive industry with Deep Learning
(<2% real-world false positive rate)

\- detecting anomalies in human activities from pair-wise spatio-temporal
relationships of human pose estimates in continuous video feed using time-
distributed attention-enhanced VRNNs

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM, randomized non-linear optimization,
semantic segmentation and depth estimation from mobile video feed (ensemble)

\- Mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection (GBT + discrete VRNN)

\- Image content filtering using Deep Learning (DenseNet)

\- Diagnosing lung diseases from X-Ray images (CheXNet), surpassing human
level performance

\- End-to-end self-driving car control (NVidia Dave2Net)

\- MS from a Top US school, worked for some of the best tech companies;
detailed CV upon request

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, farm tech, and
working with early stage tech companies on leading data science initiatives. I
am really passionate about leveraging machine learning and data science to
solve meaningful problems.

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), MongoDB, SQL, HTML,
CSS, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote | India

Django/Python developer

    
    
        (Major) Skills: Python, Django, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL, EC2, S3
    
    
        I specialize in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes, load/performance testing etc.
    
        Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
    
    
        Big Data consulting — Hadoop Ecosystem + Cassandra. Have evaluated Mongo, Couchbase, Riak, DynamoDB, and redshift as well for client requirements. 
    
    
        NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting — Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
    

Find out more at

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | JavaScript, Canvas, Vue, Konva, ToneJS

Help me build a music education tool to be used on chromebooks in middle
schools this Fall.

I've built an initial prototype with Konva to manage the canvas and ToneJS for
the audio components. Now I'm building out a more functional tool to be
deployed in middle schools in the next 5 weeks.

I'm a full time freelancer myself, but I'd love to find someone to work with
on this project regardless of skill level.

I've just started building it out in Konva and Vue.js, but am open to other
stacks. I've got a lot of experience on the music tech side, so I can wrangle
the audio libraries if you want to work on the interface or application logic.
I'm open if you wanted to come in as a consultant to architect the app in Vue
or want to do some simple UI implementations. Anything would be helpful
really,

Reach out soon if you are interested: greg dot cerveny at gmail dot com

------
gremlinsinc
Full Stack Developer SEEKING WORK

Location: Cedar City, UT

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Node.js, Laravel, Rails, Express, Quasar
Framework, Vue, jQuery, WordPress, graphQL, Rest, Nginx, Jenkins, Linux,
Angular, Ionic.

Résumé/CV: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

I'm a jack of all trades developer. I specialize in maintenance of older code
bases - e.g. adding new features, fixing bugs, managing the server/devops. I
also have helped with a number of MVP's and migrations from one codebase to
another (e.g. codeigniter to Laravel).

I also offer bus-factor increase as a service. If your lead or solo developer
were to get hit by a bus, can your company survive?

I manage your contingency plan and can document everything about your system
and work to create a detailed plan in case a lead or solo developer goes MIA.

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tel Aviv) I'm the owner of a boutique Data
Engineering shop called Hipposys (www.hipposys.com). We specialize in Python-
based data engineering projects, and bring more than 15 years of professional
experience in software engineering.

Today, our core specialties are:

\-- Big Data - PySpark, Hadoop and the surrounding ecosystem.

\-- Data Pipelines / ETLs / Data Warehousing - utilizing Airflow and working
with a variety of SQL databases.

\-- AWS/Cloud - Many years of using various AWS services.

We've worked with companies around the world, in education, healthcare, cyber
security, factory automation, video processing, etc.

We have dozens of years of experience in a lot of different fields, including
a specialization in web applications for many years which comes in handy
fairly often in otherwise data-centric projects.

If you have any data engineering needs, please reach out to me at
edan@hipposys.com, and we can see if we are a good fit!

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - London, Manchester UK or remote

Experienced freelance mobile developer based in the north of England. I’m
quality-driven, reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus, developing
iOS and Android apps using native and cross-platform technologies. I can also
work on back-end tech or employ serverless architectures such as Firebase.
Lots of experience with AWS and Google Cloud.

\- 7 years iOS on Objective C and Swift \- 4 years Android \- 3 years Java
Spring \- 5 years C++

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/)
Resume/CV and recent projects:
[http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com) Email:
gazreese+whoishiring@gmail.com

------
vindia
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Europe | Full Stack Web Developer with product skills

Hey I'm Vincent, a full stack developer with strong product focus and startup
experience (founded my own in 2015, quit in 2017). 10+ years experience in all
kinds of orgs from agencies, startups, corporates and non-profits.

* Skills: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Javascript, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, Product Management, UX, Customer Development

* Resume / CV: [https://vincentoord.nl/resume](https://vincentoord.nl/resume)

* GitHub: [https://github.com/vindia](https://github.com/vindia)

* LI: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentoord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentoord/)

* Clients: [https://veen.xyz](https://veen.xyz)

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania), Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Full-stack Developer

Location: Remote/UK/SF

Skills:

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Vue, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops:  AWS, Heroku
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
     -  Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    

Portfolio & Infromation: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Working on AI-based Auto Insurance recommendation engine

* Working with Fantasy Startup & NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mobilefirstInc](https://github.com/mobilefirstInc)

------
karatcate
Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of other engineering organizations -- primarily first-round
technical interviews. Our network of experienced Interview Engineers have
conducted tens of thousands of technical interviews with software engineering
candidates. Clients increase capacity to interview and unlock engineering
productivity, all while providing exceptional candidate experiences.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. If you enjoy interviewing
and are looking for part-time flexible freelance gig. Check out our Interview
Engineer role.

Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week. $100 USD per interview
(60 minute interview + up to 30 minutes for feedback report)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Remote (travel OK): Berlin, then Seattle | Full-stack developer
with data science skills

Hi there! I'm a many-hats type of developer who likes building tools to make
data more comprehensible. I have a good dose of scientific and visual literacy
and a special place in my heart for data science & visualization; 7 years of
industry experience writing code for dashboards, games, and apps; and I've
worked with startups to build them products from the ground up. Prior to
freelancing, I was a research engineer at the University of Washington. At a
programmer's recently I was part of an ML papers reading group and worked with
a linguist to automatically generate maps from text.

Tools I use: Python, Anaconda stack, Javascript + D3.js, NLTK + spacey, fastAI

Send me an email and I'll reply with my portfolio and resume.

Gmail: rowan.copley

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Remote

Application developer and UI specialist with proficiency in 15+ emerging
languages, databases. Generally work with startups and small/mid tech
businesses for medium length engagements using mostly traditional technology
stacks. Portfolio project: built
[http://www.hyperfiddle.net/](http://www.hyperfiddle.net/) with
Clojure/Script, React.js, Datomic. 10+ talks in emerging tech at
[http://www.dustingetz.com/](http://www.dustingetz.com/) Java, Scala,
Javascript, Postgres, AWS and cloud-native infrastructure, functional
programming, UI. My business partner and I sometimes work on projects
together, we can be co-located and share an office. dustin@hyperfiddle.net

------
NickHoff
SEEKING WORK | Germany or remote | Machine Learning and Data Science

I use modern machine learning techniques to help companies automate processes,
make real-time decisions, or simply reduce friction on internal processes. For
example, I've built tools for the leading banks in Europe to help them
classify transactions, analyze invoices and other documents, find errors in
historical and live data, and make risk assessments. This often involves
pulling together multiple separate data sources. I usually work with medium
and large organizations, although I occasionally do some work for startups.

Techniques: neural nets, image analysis, time-series analysis, classical
statistics

Website:
[http://newapproachtechnologies.com/](http://newapproachtechnologies.com/)

Email: nhoff@NewApproachTechnologies.com

------
TinyPenguin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Full-Stack JavaScript Developer | London, UK

Prodo has built a full-stack JavaScript/TypeScript/React framework to build
apps faster, now in private alpha testing. It’s for developers working on
applications who don’t want to waste time on infrastructure or boilerplate. We
use static and runtime analysis to generate the appropriate code to run on the
client and server.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack JavaScript developers to take part in
paid user-testing from our offices near Liverpool Street, London, UK. You will
work with our developers to build applications using our framework and
developer tooling, and give feedback that will help shape the product in the
future.

Email jobs@prodo.dev or visit [https://prodo.dev](https://prodo.dev) for more
information.

------
SamBoogieNYC
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Part-time/Ad-hoc | Front-End Development: React/Redux,
React Native, Vue, HTML/CSS/JS, UI/UX (Sketch)

I'm a Front-End Engineer looking to work on small front-end projects while
traveling in August. I can quickly turn your designs into live pages or create
UI/UX for Web or Mobile Apps.

Work:

[https://___.market](https://___.market) (currently in beta, inquire and I can
send you a link)

[https://wallplay.com/](https://wallplay.com/)

[http://betathegame.com/](http://betathegame.com/)

[https://sohogirl.com/](https://sohogirl.com/)

Github:

[https://github.com/samyoungnyc](https://github.com/samyoungnyc)

Email:

sambyoung at gmail dot com

------
pgleasonjr
SEEKING WORK | Washington DC | Remote work a possibility

Hi, my name is Pete. I am an expert in creating web sites and apps. I have
this expertise because of my experience creating Django and Wordpress sites.
You will like working with me because I over-communicate to a fault, I charge
a reasonable rate in exchange for the value I deliver, and I guarantee I will
get the job done. I look forward to hearing about your project!

Email: howdy (at) PeteOG (dot) com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ogpete/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ogpete/)
Web: [https://peteog.com/](https://peteog.com/)

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE UX/UI DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps. From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• Design & UX/UI work in Sketch, Adobe XD, or Figma

• Front-end (HTML/CSS/JS) development

• Custom WordPress design & development

• App motion and animation

Email: hi [at] brendanho.com

------
polm23
SEEKING WORK | Tokyo | Remote

Need help with an NLP project? I've implemented several systems from scratch,
working with Japanese and English over the years, and can help you set
something up or improve your data pipeline.

My one-line open source resume: I added most of the Japanese support in spaCy
and also have commits in Gensim, NPM, and visidata.

On HN you may have seen my article about Ghost Characters in Unicode, What
Color is Khaki?, or, more recently, Japanese play-by-postcard RPGs.

Resume:
[https://dampfkraft.com/resume.html](https://dampfkraft.com/resume.html)
Github: [https://github.com/polm](https://github.com/polm) Contact:
howdy@cotonoha.io

------
goodcharles
Seeking Freelancer | BMC | Part-time | Remote

BMC has a number of websites, these are the main ones:
[https://www.bmc.com/](https://www.bmc.com/) (AEM)
[https://www.bmc.com/blogs/](https://www.bmc.com/blogs/) (WordPress)
[http://communities.bmc.com/](http://communities.bmc.com/) (Jive)

I'm looking for a person to help improve our website UX/UI, improve on our
consistency of patterns and elements, help design A/B tests and experiments,
and that sort of thing. Our DevOps team handles implementation and most
coding.

Probably 20 hrs per week, 6 month contract to start, and see how the role
grows.

Email me: stephen_watts@bmc.com

------
mknoke
SEEKING FREELANCER | Berlin | Onsite | Senior Android & Senior Backend
(Python) Engineers

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for strong senior Android & senior backend engineers who can
hit the ground running and help us deliver on upcoming client projects.

We are an early-stage startup and prefer the whole team work onsite (most of
the time) in our Berlin office.

To learn more, visit [http://www.xbird.io/](http://www.xbird.io/) . If you are
interested, contact me at markus@xbird.io

------
dtip
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in UK) | Data-intensive Systems

\---

I'm a technical consultant and software developer specialising in data-
intensive systems and data processing libraries. I've delivered work for large
inter-governmental organisations and early-stage startups.

Recently I've been putting together a small team to take on larger projects.

We build fault-tolerant, high-uptime, concurrent, distributed systems. We
build libraries to clean and transform messy real-world data to get it ready
for analysis. We don't mind getting our hands dirty with legacy code.

There are testimonials from clients and descriptions of past work on our
website.

\---

Favourite tech: Erlang/Elixir, C/C++, Python, Golang

email: hn-freelancer-august2019@oldreliable.tech

website: [https://oldreliable.tech](https://oldreliable.tech)

------
daniellockyer
SEEKING WORK | WEBSITE PERFORMANCE / CODE OPTIMIZATION | REMOTE

I make websites and code faster. Most of my past clients have PHP apps
(WordPress/Laravel/Symphony/custom) but also work with Node.js and Ruby
performance. Strong expertise in server performance and optimization. Can pick
up new technologies quickly.

Often see load times drop as much as 80%. Aim to get time-to-first-byte under
100ms. Once had server CPU usage drop from 180% to 5% average. I save clients
time and money and there are testimonials and graphs on my website.

\- Daniel

* Website: [https://daniellockyer.com](https://daniellockyer.com)

* Email: hi@daniellockyer.com

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer](https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain
consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK -- Remote -- Philadelphia, PA

Hi, I'm Julius! My background is in mobile app development, but in the last
few years I've done more web work using React and building APIs with Python &
Django.

I built the Fitocracy iOS app, the Daily Burn Apple TV launch partner app,
crime analysis software for a university, CharlieApp's iOS app... I have broad
product and technical knowledge across many domains and platforms.

I'm interested in doing more iOS apps and building React apps. Also really
into the GIS domain, building things on top of GDAL and friends. Right now I'm
working with React Native on some of my own ideas.

Link to my site: [https://juliusparishy.com/](https://juliusparishy.com/)

Email me directly: hello@juliusparishy.com

Let's chat!

------
rossjarvis
SEEKING WORK | London | 100% Remote

Backend software engineer with 5+ years of corporate experience, primarily
within a tier 1 investment bank

Technologies: Java, Spring, Cassandra, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Google Cloud
Platform, Javascript, React, Redux, Material UI. Refer to CV for a complete
list of technologies used.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-
jarvis-4604657a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-jarvis-4604657a/)

Email: ross.jarvis@hotmail.co.uk

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZuZ6AKULh3bD5eNS-
hujh8QB4k...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZuZ6AKULh3bD5eNS-
hujh8QB4kfKzo2W)

------
benzesandbetter
\------ SEEKING WORK — Software engineer bitten by the data science/ML bug.
I've designed, maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and
services for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of
Medicine, as well as several startups and federal agencies. \------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Résumé[web]: http://davidsiedband.com
      Résumé [pdf]: https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2019
      Email: HN2019@davidsiedband.com

------
tasubotadas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Vienna | Technical Lead in Machine Learning

I am a technical lead with experience (10y+) in building APIs, Full-Stack
systems, and ML/DL solutions. To mention a few, my teams and I have designed
systems to process 100s of TB of data, deployed conversational (speech)
agents, and I have coached junior developers to build OCR and Speech
Recognition systems. I've hired and managed developers, introduced them to TDD
and CI concepts.

Ideally, I am looking for long-term clients with projects that need to do some
data crunching. I love working with startups as I used to run one.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Keras, PyMC, Pandas, Java, Spring Boot, Google
Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Ansible

CV: Upon request

Email: tadas.subonis at gmail dot com

------
MatrixInfo
SEEKING WORK Location: San Jose, CA, Work nationally Remote: Yes Technologies:
Technical Writing for all software, APIs (REST, JSON, Javascript), SaaS, PaaS;
Hardware documentation (Switches, Servers, Scientific Instruments, IoT,
Biomedical); Wikis; Blogging Resume/CV: \- 20 years of tech writing
experience. \- Developed user docs for cloud migration application. \- Wrote
user manual and white papers for cryptocurrency wallet. \- Wrote user guide
for IoT Sensor Management System. \- Documented Laboratory Information
Management System. \- Familiar with datacenter operations. \- Comforable with
DevOps. \- 12 years experience as a chemist. Email: paul (at)
matrixinfoserver.com

------
erinb
UX/Product Designer SEEKING WORK.

Turin, Italy, Remote (travel OK)

Skills: Sketch, InVision, Adobe suite, user research, usability testing

Portfolio: www.erinobannon.com

email: erinkobannon[at]gmail.com

I believe great user experience considers the full realm of customer
touchpoints. While the screen may be the most important place in the world, I
always keep in mind the full user experience happening beyond the edges. If
you need someone who

\- is fascinated by people, their motivations and their goals as they relate
to any given design problem

\- has a proven record of optimizing onboarding experiences to drive growth
and reduce churn

\- has experience creating brands and implementing design systems, ranging
from Material Design to highly customized

\- works closely with engineers, other designers and stakeholders to implement
designs

…then I can help.

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
wastedhours
SEEKING WORK | Remote (UK evening and weekend hours) | Marketing or Employer
Brand Consulting

Do you need marketing advice (either strategy or tactics), help developing
your customer advocacy plans, or an employer brand strategy to attract the
best talent?

I've got a few out-of-hours slots coming to help startups/brands. I used to be
CMO of a fitness company, have worked in marketing across the full spectrum
from working in a large organisation producing end-to-end campaigns to being
an early employee.

I also like to tinker with software (Rails mainly) in my spare time, so can
easily get up to speed understanding your stack (if it's important for your
message).

Drop me a message steve@verytelling.co.uk

------
timqian
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack developer who is able to build MVP fast and contribute to
complicated codebases. Worked for big companies like Oracle, early startups
and myself. Open source activist.

GitHub: [https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

Example Works: [https://t9t.io](https://t9t.io)

My Skills

    
    
      - Backend: node.js; express; aws lambda; serverless; graphql; rabbitmq
    
      - Database: dynamodb; mongodb; postgres; sqlite; rds
    
      - Frontend: react.js; html; sass/css; javascript; d3
    
      - Chrome Extension: react.js; html; sass/css; javascript
    

Rate: $80/hour

Email: timqian92@gmail.com

------
prewett
SEEKING WORK

Location: rural California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but can be onsite occasionally)

Technologies: C++, Python, Swift, ObjC, Java, UIKit, OpenGL, Qt, Cocoa/UIKit,
Win32, Linux, macOS/iOS

Résumé/CV:
[http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html](http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html)

Email: prewettg a.t gmail com

I am looking for remote consulting work. I enjoy creating tools that are a joy
to use to create things or to solve problems. My strength is my breadth: I
have worked with the major platforms and languages, and regularly pick up new
languages and APIs. Whether it is a green-field MVC or a million-line code
base, I can be up and productive very quickly.

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Current location: USA, Florida | REMOTE YES

-

We are a team of two who do heavy full stack lifting with
Clojure/ClojureScript as a primary weapon of choice. Experience so far in
financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev, CRM, online marketplaces,
cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges. Classic vertical apps, distributed
messaging and streaming systems, microservices. A lot of Datomic under the
belt. iOS/Android upon request.

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co) Email: stan@immute.co

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
DataDiva
SEEKING WORK, SF, Oakland,CA or remote. I'm a former software
designer/developer/manager turned journalist/content writer/podcaster. My
years as a data geek inform my reporting on cloud technology, DevOps, AI/ML
and workplace culture for The New Stack, Programmable Web,and TFIR.io. In
addition, I've written content for Oracle, Cloudbees, NGNIX, Digital Ocean,
and armory.io.

Longer bio with writing samples: [http://www.tccurrie.com/writing-
samples/](http://www.tccurrie.com/writing-samples/)

linkedin.com/in/tccurrie email: currienotes@gmail.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM
tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I specialize in web.

But not only in web. Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote Only

I'm a Backend Developer working primarily with Django and Python. I have 5+
years of experience working on web application development. I've recently
begun dabbling in frontend and fullstack development. I'm specifically looking
for remote part time/full time freelance opportunities.

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email and I'd be happy to share details such as Resume
and portfolio.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

------
th0th
SEEKING WORK | Ankara/Turkey | Remote: Yes

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oWH6Xt3JmtJUNhGhtc0bqOxq7E...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oWH6Xt3JmtJUNhGhtc0bqOxq7EKURNsq)

Keywords: python, django, django-rest-framework, celery, dramatiq, reactjs,
next.js, gatsby, redux, redux-saga

E-mail: gokhan@gokhansari.me

I got my hands dirty with all backend, frontend and devops, too. Currently
running WebGazer ([https://www.webgazer.io](https://www.webgazer.io)). I am
interested in a position in which both I can add value and improve myself.

------
jonathanpeterwu
SEEKING WORK | New York (USA) | Remote Technologies: React, Node, Rails, Ruby,
Mongo, Redis, Postgres, (some) Elixir, Python.

Platforms: AWS, Heroku, DO. Comfortable w/ AWS Lambda, EC2, SQS, etc.

Description: Open to working on interesting existing projects or helping
getting MVP proof of concept applications built out. Also open to helping
manage remote or contract teams abroad (having experienced running both
internal and distributed teams).

Github:
[https://github.com/jonathanpeterwu](https://github.com/jonathanpeterwu)

Feel free to reach out to me jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com

------
thegrif
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Help our small development team expand our use of Gitlab!

A few things about our work:

* Heavy user of AWS platform services (like RDS, Elasticsearch Service, S3, Cognito, API Gateway, Lambda etc...)

* Backend components are almost exclusively built in Python. Exceptions to this would be cases where we are relying on non-Python based platforms, such as Elasticsearch.

* Frontend components are almost exclusively built as React webapps.

Before shifting work to Gitlab, we experimented with using AWS Codestar (which
has fully managed build service, automated continuous delivery and
deployments, etc...). It was extremely useful to be able to commit code and
have that automatically kickoff a deployment so we could examine the changes
from within the context of the application.

For the scope of this project, I would like your help with the following:

\- Installation and configuration of Gitlab Enterprise on AWS, Including any
integration required to enable automated deployments. This would include
configuration of the AWS kubernetes service, etc...

\- Guidance on how to best handle projects with heavy AWS dependencies - for
example, would deploying a review app standup an entirely separate environment
via CloudFormation? Or would we have dev/test/prod AWS assets setup ahead of
time that the review apps would depend on (for example, if we were building an
app atop the AWS Elasticsearch service).

\- Guidance on how we can build application templates that may facilitate the
process of beginning work on a new project. For example, CodeStar had several
project templates to choose from
([https://docs.aws.amazon.com/codestar/latest/userguide/templa...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/codestar/latest/userguide/templates.html)).

\- Any other expertise you can provide to help our team move through projects
in a more efficient manner (across project management, development, testing,
deployment, etc...).

Contact information:

email: tom@thegrif.net telegram: telegram.me/tomgriffin linkedin:
linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin

------
Vice_Superior
SEEKING WORK-Hello! I'm a generalist software engineer based in the Seattle
area looking for work in Full Stack, Front End or app development. I'm
particularly excited by non profit and social impact as well as any company
with a great work culture.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, including international

Technologies: C#, .Net, Java, React, Typescript, Windows Apps, UX Design

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-
nkadi-4a738790](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-nkadi-4a738790)

Email: enkadi13@gmail.com

------
londev
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote for UK based company

Helping support a legacy PHP app and dragging it into the modern day, or
potentially superseding it by developing a suite of Wordpress plugin tools.

We work with regulated financial services companies and have a highly
specialised CMS system. It still works very well and our clients are very
happy with what we produce but I am constantly aware we need to start
upgrading the app to support the clients of the future.

Long term contract for someone with the right skills. Not concerned with time
zone and completely flexible with hours.

~~~
csbartus
Please check my WordPress best practices repo for enterprise / VIP level
plugin and theme development: [https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-
practices](https://github.com/metamn/wp-best-practices)

And, a React/GraphQL-based WordPress theme
[https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b](https://github.com/metamn/inu-v2-b)

This stack I guess is pretty future friendly on both ends.

Thanks :)

------
0xboz
SEEKING WORK | East Coast (USA) | Remote

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER, USA,NYC. Remote Possible.

$25hr-$50hr or fixed.

Seeking freelancer for a small web scraping project. We need the data in JSON.
We need the scraper to run 1-2 times a day.

adamqureshi(at)gmail subject "HN Webscraper gig"

~~~
digitalni
Did you find someone? If not, I could get it done with .net. Would you be able
to host the program on your server?

~~~
adamqureshi
yes we have hosting on GCP. Going through it. Please email.

~~~
adamqureshi
Filled. Got the scraper working again! Thank you HN!

------
tchaffee
SEEKING WORK

Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes: US citizen
with permanent permission to work in the UK and EU.

Technologies: JavaScript (top 2% this year on StackOverflow), HTML, CSS,
React, NodeJS, SQL, and many others.

Resume/CV: Please request by email

Email: tc@toddbiz.com

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/731416/todd-
chaffee](https://stackoverflow.com/users/731416/todd-chaffee)

Blog: [https://blog.toddbiz.com/](https://blog.toddbiz.com/)

------
suresh70
Seeking Work | Remote | Backend Developer

I am a Ruby on Rails developer with 4.5 years of experience. I have worked on
both full stack and API only rails apps. I also possess experience in building
and maintaining continuous delivery pipelines and hands-on experience with
AWS, Google Cloud and Heroku.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sureshprasannavg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sureshprasannavg/)

Email : sureshprasanna70[at]gmail[dot]com

------
hansjanlondon
SEEKING WORK - London(UK) or Remote - (UI/UX) Product Designer

Hey, I'm Hansjan a freelance product designer, I've worked on a few different
types of products, including iOS, Android and web applications. Drop me a line
if you need any help.

_Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hansjan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hansjan)
_portfolio/resume/contact: [http://www.hansjan.nl](http://www.hansjan.nl)

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also built an automatic cat feeder and I
program a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

I'm currently available for part-time work, and will be available full-time in
2020.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me)

z@zjm.me

------
Element_
SEEKING WORK | USA / Remote | Azure, IoT, Deep Learning

We are a small firm specializing in large Azure projects, with focus in the
industrial sectors, deep learning, and internet of things. Some recent
successful projects include: a global scale industrial computer virtualization
system, an IoT edge image processing system for industrial infrastructure
defect inspection, and a deep learning system to automate HR tasks for 130,000
employees.

Please feel free to reach out and let us learn about your project:
info@elementservices.co

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK | London, UK, Remote | Full Stack Web Developer with product
skills

Hi I'm Filipe, a full stack developer with almost 10 years experience and an
eye for end to end product development.

* Location: London, UK

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, DevOps, Jenkins, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com)

* Email: filipe@coderelax.com

* GitHub: [https://github.com/filipeamoreira](https://github.com/filipeamoreira)

Thank you

------
vegancap
SEEKING FREELANCE WORK | Remote (UK Based) Back-end engineer, can do front-end
as well. Main languages are Go, Javascript, Python. Know React + AWS etc. Over
7 years exp. Currently a technical architect at an AI scale-up.

I'm looking for jobs I can do in the evening (saving up for a big holiday).
I've got about 15 hours a week I can spare.

Github: [https://github.com/EwanValentine/](https://github.com/EwanValentine/)
Email: ewan.valentine89@gmail.com

------
blunte
SEEKING WORK / Netherlands / Remote / Contract (NL zzp visa)

I'm an experienced problem solver, both micro and macro. I keep abreast of the
current and near-future best tools for each situation, and I know or learn
what I need as necessary.

My buzzword soup includes Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, Python, Clojure,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, VMware vSphere, Linux, MSSQL, IT infrastructure,
integration, and more.

My desire is to provide solutions that benefit and positively impact my
clients - corporate users, customers, etc.

------
bayesiandotml
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Brussels Area / Belgium

I'm a data scientist with 3 years of professional experience. I have an MSc in
statistics and a BSc in computer science.

My core expertise is in deep learning, Bayesian statistics and natural
language processing, and I'm solid in Python programming.

I would be comfortable helping you with most parts of the data science
process, from figuring out what to get out of your data to building an AI
driven product.

Contact info can be found on my web-page, which can be found from my username.

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelance web developer based in Morocco. I do specialize in front-end
web development and can also build backend applications if need be.

Stack/Technologies:

• React/Redux • Vue.js • HTML5/CSS3/Sass/TailwindCSS ... • Basic server-side
programming (in Django/Node.js)

You can check my repositories on Github :

[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance gig/contract right now. You can reach me via
hi@mrassili.com

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Based in Pasadena, CA

20+ yrs experience. 50+ clients, 100+ projects

Currently preferring:

\- Native TV Apps: AppleTV, FireTV, AndroidTV, Roku

\- Media Apps: Audio, Video, VOD, Streaming, Podcasts

\- Languages: Swift, Kotlin, Objective-C, C, BrightScript

I'm especially suited to rescue troubled projects and those without an active
maintainer. Odds are I've worked plenty in your language/platform, but am
currently prioritizing work in the above sectors.

More info at [https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK | Pakistan | Remote

Technologies: Python (Flask, Pandas, Selenium, BeautifulSoup, PyExcel, Flask),
JavaScript, SQL, WordPress

Résumé/CV: [http://kashifaziz.me/kashif-aziz-
cv.pdf](http://kashifaziz.me/kashif-aziz-cv.pdf)

Blog: [https://www.kashifaziz.me](https://www.kashifaziz.me)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kashaziz/](https://github.com/kashaziz/)

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE PREFERRED

Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Willing to relocate: To Colombia or Argentina

Technologies - iOS Native with Swift/Objective-C/C++. Android Native with
Kotlin/Java/C++, Flutter with Dart

Resume CV - [https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-
io...](https://github.com/sumchattering/Resume/raw/master/resume-ios.pdf)

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

Languages: English, Spanish, Dutch, Hindi, Bengali

------
kendall-eetech
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Do you have the technical expertise in IC design to develop high-quality
content? Do you want to share your valuable experience with other electrical
engineers?

Check out the full post here: [https://eetech.com/press/ic-design-
consultant/](https://eetech.com/press/ic-design-consultant/)

Interested? Send us your résumé, topic ideas, and — if available — technical
writing samples to writers@eetechmedia.com

------
jjjbokma
SEEKING WORK

Location: The Netherlands

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Perl, Python, MySQL, web scraping

Résumé/CV: [http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

Email: john@castleamber.com

I am a freelance Senior Perl Developer with over 25 years’ experience,
including exposure to web scraping,data munging, Python, Git, MySQL, Nginx,
Apache HTTP Server, XSLT, XML, RelaxNG, HTML, and CSS.

------
wangfowen
SEEKING WORK | Traveling | Remote

Ex-Googler/former YC full stack engineer currently traveling long term looking
for part time (20-30 hours a week) work.

Location: Will be in Asia/Africa/Europe time zones

Technologies: Strong Ruby (RoR), Javascript (Typescript, React, Node), Scala.
Okay at C#, Java. Happy to learn whatever is needed for the job

Résumé: [http://owenwang.com/resume](http://owenwang.com/resume)

Email: wangfowen@gmail.com

------
imedadel
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tunisia) I am a JAMStack Developer using
Gatsby (React) or Gridsome (Vue.js). I moved multiple platforms from PHP and
Node.js to Gatsby before, and your website can be next.

You can take a look on my blog at [https://imedadel.me](https://imedadel.me)
or my GitHub account at
[https://github.com/ImedAdel](https://github.com/ImedAdel)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
ousmanedev
SEEKING WORK | Shanghai | Remote | Ruby on Rails

Email: ousmanedev@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahmaneousmane/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahmaneousmane/)

Website: [https://rahmaneousmane.com](https://rahmaneousmane.com)

Github: [https://github.com/ousmanedev](https://github.com/ousmanedev)

------
markhalonen
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Laurium, Michigan)

We're a team of 2 developers who provide technical computing solutions with
best practice software development. Our tools of choice are Julia, Typescript,
React, Python and Postgres.

[https://www.lauriumlabs.com/](https://www.lauriumlabs.com/)

GH: [https://github.com/markhalonen](https://github.com/markhalonen)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, i web development services,
developer training and part-time CTO support and mentoring for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

i am also able to build up a development team here in china, to serve your
needs.

[http://realss.com/](http://realss.com/)

------
getterhiss
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes, preferred

Technologies: React Native Mobile Developer (iOS and Android w/ Native
modules). Also: React, ES6+, Node.js, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/getterhiss/](https://linkedin.com/in/getterhiss/)
More: [https://getterhiss.com](https://getterhiss.com)

Email: getter(at)hiss(dot)co

------
donretag
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch committer.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw](https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw)

------
gem
SEEKING WORK | London / Remote | App Developer

I have extensive experience creating hybrid apps using React Native and
Cordova, and have helped several companies launch new apps from scratch. I'm
looking for my next contract, ideally a React Native role on-site in London,
but remote would also be fine.

Resume: [https://gearoid.me/about](https://gearoid.me/about)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Developer Advocate

I'm an experienced community manager and programmer, and looking up to become
a Developer Advocate, the ideal role would be to act as a bridge between
developers and a brand, building a community around them.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima/)

------
pablo-massa
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I’m a UX Designer based in Uruguay.

I work collaboratively with agencies, organizations, contractors, and artists
to design and build digital products.

My main areas of expertise are UX, UI and product design.

* Portfolio [https://pablomassa.com](https://pablomassa.com)

* More about me [https://pablomassa.com/about](https://pablomassa.com/about)

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK | Remote | London, UK | Tech Lead/Senior Developer

Location: London, UK Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Toronto in 1 year, will have PR

Technologies: Go (golang), Typescript, Kubernetes, Docker, CircleCI,
GCP/AWS/Azure, Kafka, many DBMS

Email: sean@sjdev.co.uk (will provide CV on request)

Tech Lead/Senior Developer available for _Contract only_ work, some
availability in August and fully available from 2 September.

------
jacobkranz
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Los Angeles, CA)

I've been mainly using Go / Golang for 5+ years professionally & have
experience with Java, Node, Python, C#, PHP. My preferred contract type is
long-duration part-time work (20-30 hrs/week).

\- Go (5+ professional years experience)

\- AWS/cloud

Resume: [http://bit.ly/2KgtCq5](http://bit.ly/2KgtCq5)

Email: jacobkranz@gmail.com

------
imagination
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL | Remote: Yes

Front-end: Javascript, AngularJS, CSS/Sass, HTML5, Ember Back-end: Ruby on
Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS Ionic, Redis, Sidekiq Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route
53, DynamoDB), Heroku, Ngnix Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

Email: hello@welovecode.co Website:
[https://www.welovecode.co](https://www.welovecode.co)

------
beska
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Calgary, MST) | Mobile and Desktop

Do you need someone who can hit the ground running? A hired gun who can get
things done? I've worked with some of the largest companies in the industry.

Technologies: iOS, Mac OS, Objective C, Swift, Java, MySQL, Oracle, C++, Qt,
Lua

Contact: [http://www.montagetech.com](http://www.montagetech.com)

------
mostarska
SEEKING WORK

Location: GMT +2, Southern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Docker, AWS, Gitlab CI, Terraform, Ansible, Packer,
GCloud, Prometheus, Grafana, ELK, Travis/Circle/Gitlab Runners, NGINX

Résumé/CV: [https://hodovi.cc](https://hodovi.cc)

Email: hodovicadin@gmail.com

Invoicing through EU Company

------
vevoe
SEEKING WORK

Hello, I'm Michael - I build the tech so you can build the business. I'd love
to learn more about your company so that I can help streamline your business
processes. You can learn more about me here:
[https://michaelrice.io/](https://michaelrice.io/)

Technologies: Node/Laravel. React, HTML/CSS.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer with experience in devops and functional
programming. Looking to pick up some part time work. I'm available to help
maintain existing projects or add features to new projects.

Tools:

    
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    

Languages:

    
    
        Elixir, Clojure, Go, Python, Javascript, Typescript, Scala
    

Email in profile.

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Full-stack Developer

I’m a full-stack developer with over 9 years of experience working on web
applications. My expertise is in e-commerce working with Magento / Shopify,
but I also build web applications with React, Rails, PHP, or Elixir.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Orange County, CA

Email: david@diweirich.com

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, CUDA, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
awkim
SEEKING FREELANCER. Irvine, CA, Remote OK.

* FreeSwitch experience. Looking to build out scalable outbound IVR functionality.

* Project involves building interfaces to Freeswitch from a Node base system.

* Interface to be written in Python or Node

* RabbitMQ experience a plus

email: allen@innovaite.com
[https://www.innovaite.com](https://www.innovaite.com)

------
danestves
SEEKING WORK, Location: Caracas, VE Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend with React, JavaScript, Gatsby, WordPress (creating
themes), Firebase and using frameworks like Bootstrap, Material UI and more

Résumé/CV: [https://danestves.com](https://danestves.com)

Email: contact@danestves.com

------
waltjizzney
Security Consultant SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote, based in NY

Skills: Man Pen Testing, SOC2 Compliance, Web Scraping

Certs: GWAPT, OSCP(in-prog)

I’ve tested over 100 web and infrastructure applications for fortune 100
companies with SPI data.I’ve worked with multiple startups for SOC 2
compliance and aided in web scraping and automation.

Email: BSK.Pentesting@gmail.com

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | USA/REMOTE

DevOps and automation engineer with over 10 years of experience automating
AWS, GCP and Digital Ocean. I use technologies like Terraform, Kubernetes and
Docker to automate infrastructure and deployments in tandem with CI/CD tools
like Jenkins and Travis.

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago or Remote

Looking for someone to set up a self-hosted wiki for us on AWS. Doesn't need
to be auto-scaling, self-healing, nuclear powered; just a wiki instance with
robust security, backups, and some basic monitoring.

~~~
tretaylor_13
Hi, Are you seeking an AWS Developer?

~~~
fovc
Sure! I'm basically looking for someone who knows the best way to run one of
the OS wiki engines on AWS with minimal hassle

------
herve76
SEEKING WORK | Europe / Remote | App Developer

Favorite stack: Vue, React Native, React, Web3, Postgres, Firebase, Node Js.

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
zarski
SEEKING WORK

Location: New Hampshire

Remote:

I build MVPs only. I'll get version 1 off the ground for a fixed fee so you
can find product market fit. Once you find fitness I'll help you get a full-
time team or individual in place.

[https://minimul.com](https://minimul.com)

------
pfontaine
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Legal

Do you need legal advice from a tech-savy lawyer? I'm specialized in IT and
Corporate Law.

I mainly work with international tech companies with a focus on the US and
Germany, but also in the rest of the world.

I'm trained in German, European and US law.

Contact me at fontaine@rafontaine.com

------
throwawayres
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area / Remote | Developer

Technologies: AWS, PHP, Python, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, Laravel, Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Lambda, DynamoDB, Firebase, Tableau, PyTorch

Résumé/CV: 10 years experience. available on request

Email: throwawayresumejob@protonmail.com

------
lobo_tuerto
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3, Elixir, Phoenix, Absinthe, PostgreSQL, git

Résumé/CV: [https://lobotuerto.com/about/curriculum-
vitae/](https://lobotuerto.com/about/curriculum-vitae/)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
baynetizen
SEEKING WORK | Remote or San Francisco | Sr. Developer

Over 10 years of experience building successful applications with millions of
users.

This includes web apps, RESTful APIs, micro-services, performance & scaling.

\- Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch

\- Ruby, Python, Rails

\- RabbitMQ, Resque

Email: bay.netizen@gmail.com

------
aclaussen
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, Georgia | iOS Developer | Remote possible

Will work for super cheap

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexclaussen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexclaussen/)

------
haxriddler
SEEKING WORK : I have 5+yrs experience in web development using python and
golang other PSQL,MYsql,ElasticSearch,redis,rabbitmq,django. i am looking for
work, if anyone have something let me know (location: india)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
JCoder58
SEEING WORK | Remote | US, FLorida

Technologies: C++, C#, .NET Core, V8, Unreal Engine 4, Unity 3D.

I have well over 20 years of experience ranging from driver development to
desktop applications.

Email: 4xcoder at gmail.com

------
cheapphpdevelop
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
blohs
SEEKING WORK | Berlin or Remote | Senior Developer

Technologies: Reactjs, Javascript, Ruby, RoR, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS,
DevOps, Jenkins, Docker, CircleCI

Experience: Over eight years

CV: upon request

Email: bhushanlodha@gmail.com

------
gist
Request for anyone with Java and/or Perl skills as well as Google Cloud to
post (looking for freelance in that area) so that we can get in contact with
you.

~~~
justinholmes
10+ years with Java plus Google Cloud since 2011.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinholmesnascency](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinholmesnascency)

~~~
gist
Thank you will pass your name to the right person.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web or mobile project from concept to delivery._ I've assisted well known
global companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own
commercially successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you
can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take
charge of requirements gathering, design, development and UX design.

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React, WordPress,
Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud
hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (performance,
security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 25K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
rsal91
SEEKING WORK - iOS Developer

Looking for part-time or full-time. Remote is preferred. 3+ years of
experience. Currently working for a mayor airline in North America.

------
ebu_ammar
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri)

------
emilsedgh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Los Angeles

I'm a full stack engineer with a lot of experience creating products (from
idea to execution). I'm really comfortable with:

● Postgres

● Node

● React/Webpack

● Linux (Desktop and server for 15 years)

● AWS

● Heroku

● Redis

● REST

Feel free to email me: emilsedgh@kde.org

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented devs who can write PHP and Symfony/Laravel. We're
also looking for experts in big data.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
tretaylor_13
Seeking Freelance, London, Functional Scala Contract, fully on site.
Tretaylor@signifytechnology.com

------
haroldsphinx
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE LOCATION: Remote/US/UK SKILLS: Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
RANCHER, CICD, REDIS, SRE, ELASTICSEARCH

Github: www.github.com/haroldsphinx

CV: www.linkedin.com/in/haroldsphinx

Don't just look at all these stuffs, Please schedule an interview with me, so
you can judge for yourself, I am certain I will blow your mind, you can also
reach me at adedayoakinpelu@gmail.com

------
MLforreal
SEEKING WORK, Berlin/EU/Seattle, Remote: Yes tl;dr: scalable team of machine
learning and data science experts ranging from senior data scientists to head
of data science. keywords: GDPR compliant, ML, data science, IoT, healthcare,
marketing, process automation, machine vision, e-commerce.

We help enterprises and fast growing startups create and execute a data
science roadmap to obtain business results. Our clients include multi-billion
dollar firms in e-commerce, heavy machinery, telco, management consulting, as
well as startups in fintech, healthtech, predictive maintenance. Owing to our
core expertise (median 7 years spanning various verticals in ML), we also
audit solutions created by well known software dev firms/IT firms to reduce
sunk cost on large projects. If you want to discuss getting to an MVP, using
an extra interim data scientist, having an team lead, or solving an
"unsolvable" problem feel free to reach out. We would be happy to setup a pro-
bono discussion with you about your particular situation.

A sampling of problems solved: churn modeling, IoT based fault detection,
predictive maintenance for machines, marketing optimization, recommendations,
optimal routing for fleets, SEM bid optimization, vision based med-tech.

email: MLfortherealworld (AT) protonmail.com

------
NHQ
SEEKING WORK

US-WEST COAST

Remote OKAY

Full stack web development, front end SPA, JS, CSS, node.js, audio/video.

email: hn0819@folkstack.com

github: @NHQ

------
Melanotic
SEEKING WORK, Boston, MA, remote work is possible!

